# Air Discussion forum



## GregL (May 11, 2009)

Next montth my family is taking a trip to Florida, on of all things, a plane! I didn't want to, but time restraints came into play. Is there a discussion forum simular to this, only on air travel? I've been looking. but haven't found any.thanks.

GregL


----------



## Anthony (May 11, 2009)

GregL said:


> Next montth my family is taking a trip to Florida, on of all things, a plane! I didn't want to, but time restraints came into play. Is there a discussion forum simular to this, only on air travel? I've been looking. but haven't found any.thanks.GregL



flyertalk.com.


----------



## jis (May 11, 2009)

GregL said:


> Next montth my family is taking a trip to Florida, on of all things, a plane! I didn't want to, but time restraints came into play. Is there a discussion forum simular to this, only on air travel? I've been looking. but haven't found any.thanks.GregL


Another more global and perhaps a bit more technical too is airliners.net


----------



## jackal (May 11, 2009)

jis said:


> GregL said:
> 
> 
> > Next montth my family is taking a trip to Florida, on of all things, a plane! I didn't want to, but time restraints came into play. Is there a discussion forum simular to this, only on air travel? I've been looking. but haven't found any.thanks.GregL
> ...


FlyerTalk is geared towards frequent flyers who are looking to maximize earning points/miles and elite status benefits, and airliners.net is more of a technical "gearhead" site for those who are into the technical aspects of flying (and, IIRC, airliners.net costs money if you want to post, though it is free to read). FlyerTalk is fairly welcoming to those who have simple questions about flying a particular route or airline, though, and I'd suggest making that your first stop. 

If your post is of a general nature (i.e. "which airline is the best to fly to Florida"), you can post it in TravelBuzz. If it's about a specific airline, post it in that airline's forum, and if it's about connections at your destination, post it in the Florida forum. FlyerTalk is extremely busy (there's everything from Budget Travel to Luxury Hotels to Travel Photography to a very active community that will look for any excuse to meet with each other) and they try to keep everything organized, so don't be offended if your topic gets moved to a more appropriate forum. FlyerTalkers also appreciate having the necessary details to help you, so be as specific as possible with your questions (i.e. don't just ask what the best airline to fly to Florida is; make sure to include that you want to fly from Des Moines to Orlando sometime in mid-August with your two young kids, etc.), and they also appreciate (simply due to the volume of posts they have to keep up with) you doing a bit of searching to see if some of your questions have been answered before. Follow those simple rules and you'll be a very well accepted member of the community and will find great help and knowledge there!


----------



## PRR 60 (May 11, 2009)

Airliners.net is a free site. The paid "First Class" membership eliminates ads.


----------



## jackal (May 13, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> Airliners.net is a free site. The paid "First Class" membership eliminates ads.


Ah. Was this a change in the last year or three? I seem to recall not joining it a couple few years ago because it was paid. I'm pretty sure this was formerly the case, because I remember being interested in some topics there and wanting to post but not being able to.

Cecil Adams' The Straight Dope message forums were formerly paid-only but are now free (and he wrote an article about the decision to do that recently), so it seems that other paid forums are moving to open, free access, too, so there would be precedent for a.net to formerly have been a paid site.


----------



## saxman (May 13, 2009)

jackal said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Airliners.net is a free site. The paid "First Class" membership eliminates ads.
> ...


Airliners.net has always been free. You just have to have username to type in the forums. I've been a member for a number of years, but I hardly ever go there much anymore. It would get a immature for me sometimes.


----------

